
New solar-powered device can pull water straight from the desert air - jameslk
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/04/new-solar-powered-device-can-pull-water-straight-desert-air
======
bhhaskin
So it is basically a fancy solar still. It's neat, but the title makes it
sound like it is some amazing technological breakthrough, when it is really
just a high tech improvement on a technology that has been around since the
stone ages.

